# Thinking salt



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

I would like to set up a saltwater tank just for shrimp maybe some small fish would this be possible and would I need any thing beside live sand ,live rock,salt lights and filter . Thanks the tank I am thinking about setting up is 30 gal oh and test kit.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The tank you are describing is a rather simple setup and should be a great first step into the saltwater side of the hobby. A 30 gallon tank is just large enough to not be too difficult. I would personally use a 4'' layer of aragonite sand, 10-15 pounds of live rock, 25 pounds of dry rock from Marco Rocks (I like the Key Largo variety)25 Pound box Key Largo Rock, Pre Cured and Free Shipping *in the continental US*, and a hang on protein skimmer. 

Yes, I would use a skimmer, even on a small tank. I think the skimmer is the single most important investment you will make. You don't have to spend a lot of money, and several designs are available online at a reasonable cost. Check out these options:
Reef Octopus BH 100F Hang on Back Protein Skimmer with Filter System - AquaCave
http://www.aquacave.com/aero-force-hang-on-br-protein-skimmer-by-br-cpr-aquatics-2734.html

The money you will save by using dry rock instead of 100% live rock will pay for the cost of the skimmer.

You will also want to pick up test kits and supplements to regulate calcium and alkalinity levels. This will be very important to create a stable environment for any marine aquarium. In fact, on a 30 gallon tank with the livestock you are looking at, I see your normal weekly routine to be testing and supplementing, as opposed to a standard weekly water change.


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> The tank you are describing is a rather simple setup and should be a great first step into the saltwater side of the hobby. A 30 gallon tank is just large enough to not be too difficult. I would personally use a 4'' layer of aragonite sand, 10-15 pounds of live rock, 25 pounds of dry rock from Marco Rocks (I like the Key Largo variety)25 Pound box Key Largo Rock, Pre Cured and Free Shipping *in the continental US*, and a hang on protein skimmer.
> 
> Yes, I would use a skimmer, even on a small tank. I think the skimmer is the single most important investment you will make. You don't have to spend a lot of money, and several designs are available online at a reasonable cost. Check out these options:
> Reef Octopus BH 100F Hang on Back Protein Skimmer with Filter System - AquaCave
> ...


Thank you I have been researching and I did read some of that before you posted lol Yes I think I will use a skimmer I want to have little to no problems. would I use a hob or canister filter also would I need a heater. One other Question when I lose water from evaporation would I just add water or would I add salt water.Would my well water be ok or should I use RO water Thanks so much I will be doing this slowly so I might need more help lol:-D Oh and how do you cycle a salt tank could I seed it from a fresh water tank


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, you will need a submersible heater, not the freshwater hang on variety. 

As evaporation occurs, you add freshwater. Salt does not evaporate. You will need a hydrometer to measure the salinity, aiming for 1.023-1.024. At times you will need to replace some saltwater, because salt tends to "creep" out of the water, getting on the rim of the tank and glass.

There is no reason to use a hang on or canister filter, as the use of mechanical filtration will increase phosphates and lead to algae growth. I would just use the skimmer. You will, however, want to add a small powerhead to the inside of the tank to help with water circulation, hopefully preventing detritus from accumulating.

You should take a minute to visit our reference library. There are some articles on filtration differences between freshwater and saltwater which you will find very helpful, and an easy read.

Water Quality Reference


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Cycling a New Saltwater Aquarium With Fish - Tips For Making Good Tank Starter Fish Choices
Cycle your new aquarium using only Live Sand ( or Crushed Coral ) and the Live Rock, mixed Base Rock, that you have, nothing else is needed. Do not add the fresh water to it, the salt will only kill the beneficials that were in that water.


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

Would this be a good deal Nano-Reef Starter : Eco-Reefer, The finest marine rock in Canada! Thanks again


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Santaclaws said:


> Would this be a good deal Nano-Reef Starter : Eco-Reefer, The finest marine rock in Canada! Thanks again


 MarcoRocks Aquarium Products
Aquarium Base Live Rock: Base also called Foundation Live Rock for Saltwater Aquariums from Aquatic Connection Live


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> Do not add the fresh water to it, the salt will only kill the beneficials that were in that water.


Reef... is this a typo? I don't understand what you were saying here.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> Reef... is this a typo? I don't understand what you were saying here.


 Ya know what, I have no idea what that is. I had a train of thought there, but for the life of me I can't figure that one out now. WOW. Brain fart or what.... Weird....:shock:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> Reef... is this a typo? I don't understand what you were saying here.


 After re-reading everything, I think I was getting at adding fresh water to the tank when it evaporates, not adding saltwater. But, man was I far from that, wasn't I...:-D


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> After re-reading everything, I think I was getting at adding fresh water to the tank when it evaporates, not adding saltwater. But, man was I far from that, wasn't I...:-D


 Ha ha that was like as\a reefer post not reefing post lol


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

*More questions on salt*

Well turns out a friends boyfriend has a 30 gal with stand and I heard one big African Cichlid in it do not know what kind . I will re home him in my 100 till I can find a home for him so I dont need to buy a tank now. So a few more questions I take it I need live rock to seed dry rock can I add live rock then dry rock slowly or is it better to add all at once. Do I need the skimmer right away I take it I need the light once I get the rocks and sand . If I do not stock it for a couple of months will it be alright oh and would t5s be alright for a 30. Thanks Iam sure I will have more questions but thats it for now Pat


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Santaclaws said:


> Well turns out a friends boyfriend has a 30 gal with stand and I heard one big African Cichlid in it do not know what kind . I will re home him in my 100 till I can find a home for him so I dont need to buy a tank now. So a few more questions I take it I need live rock to seed dry rock can I add live rock then dry rock slowly or is it better to add all at once. Do I need the skimmer right away I take it I need the light once I get the rocks and sand . If I do not stock it for a couple of months will it be alright oh and would t5s be alright for a 30. Thanks Iam sure I will have more questions but thats it for now Pat


 Better to throw all the rock in at the same time. You don't need Live Rock, you can use just dead rock. Its up to you. Some use it some don't. Skimmer, no, if you keep up on the water changes once a week, you can get by without one. Lights, no you don't need those either, fish don't need the light, its just for us to see them. T-5 HO would be great in a 30g. The lights help grow the Coralline Algae that everyone likes.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> You will need a hydrometer to measure the salinity..
> Water Quality Reference



the only thing i have to add, or i should say change, is that i personally suggest a refractometer over a hydrometer.
check ebay for refractometers that test salinity, they arnt much more then hydrometers.


----------

